# Nail strengtheners



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 4, 2013)

What is the best nail strengthener? I haven't used one before but I was looking into getting either OPI Nail Envy or one of the many from Essie. Are there any better options out there though? Thanks


----------



## Cara (Apr 4, 2013)

Where are you in the world?
  	Im in the UK, and i just got myself an Avon Gel Strength base coat - its amazing! Weve got some stupidly cold weather here and usually my nails snap - what with mummy duty - washing up every 5 minutes, tidying, hands on all the time, when i nip out the cold air seems to be the final straw, but since using this i have had no broken nails.


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am in the U.S. I will see if I can get a bottle of that because I am doing all those same mommy duties  and my nails take quite the beating as well.


----------



## The AngloFiles (Apr 4, 2013)

If you have Sally Beauty stores nearby, try their store brand, ACI. They make a Growth Spurt, Gelous, and Yellow Stopper. The Growth Spurt helps to make them grow faster (obviously) and grow healthier. Gelous dries almost as thick as a gel, without the damage soaking causes; some report serious thinning of the nails after using gel. Having a thick polish holds the nails while they grow out. Yellow Stopper's original purpose is just what it say and I can testify to its efficacy.

  	Now, what most people _don't_ know about Yellow Stopper is its brilliance in removing glitter polish. Anyone who has ever worn a glitter bomb knows is what a pain it is to remove it. Apply three coats (a lot, I know) and then paint on as much glitter polish as you wish. When you tire of that colour, use as orange stick or another finger nail and gently pry up the edge of the polish at the cuticle. Zoop! The paint pops off, usually in one solid piece!
  	Hallelujah!

  	Some prefer a slightly watered down school glue. It works, but takes a long time to dry and you cannot get your nails wet while the two-three coats are drying until you have a layer of polish over the glue. Yellow stop is much easier.


----------



## themakeupmommy1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow great tips, thank you! I have a Sally's right by my house so they would be easy to pick up.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

themakeupmommy1 said:


> What is the best nail strengthener? I haven't used one before but I was looking into getting either OPI Nail Envy or one of the many from Essie. Are there any better options out there though? Thanks



*OPI Nail Envy is the best nail strengthener I have used so far.*


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

I like Nail Envy, I also use CND Solar Oil to help. My newest product is Hard As Hoof and it's supposed to really help the peeling and weakness my nails experience... Will report back!


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 10, 2017)

This is exactly what I need. I will certainly try Nail Envy. I tend to break my polish the day I get it done most of the time so I definitely need this.


----------

